# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Sewing Soldier

## Paula

http://www.gethampshire.co.uk/news/l...oldier-9249127

----------


## purplefan

You know what paula? I think sewing is a great idea. I have a friend in church, and she makes her own clothes, i might actually look into it.

----------


## Suzi

He's AWESOME!

----------


## magie06

That's just brilliant. I've only just got to know my machine. It's a great skill to have. Hope he continues and more join him.

----------

